# Grossed $3800 this week



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

I started driving full time in san francisco again and grossed $3800 this week. Seems like even without a fare multiplier you can still do decent in the bay area. Hows driving for everybody else these days?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Good for you! What did you get for your goal on second screenshot?


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

holy shit, good job. you worked a lot of hours!


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Invisible said:


> Good for you! What did you get for your goal on second screenshot?


Oh, lyft allows you to put a weekly goal amount, i put 1k a week, so thats why it says i "hit my goal"


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Ted Fink said:


> holy shit, good job. you worked a lot of hours!


Thanks)


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

That's a nice chunk of change. 

251 rides in a week? Wow. That's more than I've given in any month probably in 5.5 years, more than most of any 2 consecutive months even. 


Holy shit, you earned every penny.


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

Everytime I have a good week you out here showing me up 😁 gjgj~


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

cman5555 said:


> Oh, lyft allows you to put a weekly goal amount, i put 1k a week, so thats why it says i "hit my goal"


Ok thx. I didn’t know if it was something new.


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Shynrix said:


> Everytime I have a good week you out here showing me up 😁 gjgj~


Lol


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

lost me at 54 hours. 

you can gain me if you do that 51 more weeks in a row, tho. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

> lost me at 54 hours.
> 
> you can gain me if you do that 51 more weeks in a row, tho


I was successfully trolled by this post~ annoyed followed by checking through other posts to see if it was probably satire before finally seeing the signature area and realizing was sarcasm all along~


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

😍


----------



## Muta (May 2, 2019)

100 hours lol what a joke.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Haven't driven since Uber eliminated the fare multiplier so I don't know what the water is like these days. Cold? Hot? Dunno.


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

🙋🏿‍♀️ What's up cman? Let me borrow $50! I'll pay you back in the app!😂 Great job. Make that money!🤑👍🏿


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Would you say that your hustling is renumerative enough to actually live decently in the Bay Area?


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

97.2 hours total.
13.9 hours per day, if spread across 7 days.

Very productive for your health


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> Would you say that your hustling is renumerative enough to actually live decently in the Bay Area?


live in the SF Bay Area and depend on RS to pay the rent/mortgage?

that right there is pretty funny.


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> Would you say that your hustling is renumerative enough to actually live decently in the Bay Area?


I dont live in the bay area, I just come here to drive, but definitely worth it. I live 3 hours north near redding ca, but come to bay area couple weeks or month at a time


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Very similar here. But it’s illegal for us to work more than 70hours. And we must have a day off. Which is a good thing.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Could have made more. But I was being a dk. And not accepting as many trips.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Muta said:


> 100 hours lol what a joke.


He made $38 an hour for as many
hours as he chose to work.
I suppose it might be funny to someone 
who made $76 an hour for 50 hours
or $152 an hour for 25 hours
Most of us arent doctors or dentists though
Would be serious money to someone 
who wanted $3800..


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

cman5555 said:


> I started driving full time in san francisco again and grossed $3800 this week. Seems like even without a fare multiplier you can still do decent in the bay area. Hows driving for everybody else these days?


And you broke the law to do it, congrats


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

The amount of h8rs on uberpeople is rly astounding~


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Frontier Guy said:


> And you broke the law to do it, congrats


Exactly how? 12 hours.. 6 hour break..


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

Maybe hours, maybe speeding, maybe going through a yellow light late. No need to argue with the babies, they just tryna bring you down when they gettin 1/10th of that from the govt~

Everyone breaks the laws driving, if you haven't hurt anyone don't feel bad about it 🤪


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)




----------

